# orange lamasi



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hi ive had a proven pair of orange lamasi for a month now and in the past week ive noticed they are always out so im assuming they have gotten used to the tank and hopefully ill get eggs soon. i was just wondering if there is anythuing i can do to induce breeding? temps are good and humidity is between 95-100%. also, what angle should the film canisters be placed at and what height in the tank? right now i have 3 clearish white canisters in there and 1 is in the leaf litter at a 45 degree angle and 1 in the middle of the tank the is vertical and 1 at the top of the tank horizontally. also each one has a little water in it.

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

To induce breeding I hear committing a dry spell on the tank and then followed by a real storm with lots of misting works well. Just spray every few days to get the humidity down for a week or two and then follow with heavy misting a couple times a day. It can take months to get eggs people hope for, so don't get too exited.
Goodluck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mine seem to deposit tads in the upper cannisters only that are angled at a 45degrees and are both clear, they dont choose the ones on the leaf litter at all.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok thanks, ill try putting them higher at a 45 angle and then ill try a dry period


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Goodluck!


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

I have Green Leg Lamasi, and i have had them for 9 months now..ive gotten eggs but all of them were bad. Dont get your hopes up, Orange Lamasi are harder to breed than Green Leg.

-Yidso


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i like a good challenge 8) 

they have breed before, just not with me.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Mine were breeding like crazy, but stopped laying for a while, thought I might have lost the females, but I found them all this weekend and rearranged the tank and heard calling this morning.

rob


----------

